# Really pleased:)



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a great day and over the moon with second place! Big congrats to Jim and the Cortina - the car is stunning and a well deserved 1st place! Hope you missed the rain on the way home! Thanks to all at DW for a cracking weekend :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Well done! Lovely car.


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

We'll done the Fords! This S2 RS is my dream car at the moment!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Coming second to jim is pretty much like getting a win, I'll get to see it one day. I couldn't make wax stock and I did try and look to see if you went to the rs national day but couldn't find it.

Great work mate, enjoy the stunning car.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That is awesome and knocks most modern techno boxes into a ****ed hat. Kudos good Sir.


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

This was THE only car at the show that WOW'd me!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, nice to see Cortina Jim get first place.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Was a beauty to view! :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Well done mate.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very well done mate, points difference between you and Jim, must have been microscopic.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations. Lovely car


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

well done mate, was down today and took a pic mate. A true ford classic in factory condition


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats mate, thoroughly deserved. Your RS is an amazing example of a labour of love


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

what a great car!!!
and great number plate


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Many congratulations nr neighbour. Perfect in every way👍


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

BRUNBERG said:


> Congrats mate, thoroughly deserved. Your RS is an amazing example of a labour of love


Thanks mate, I said the minute I looked at yours it was a winner. Fantastic car and a lot of time and effort gone in to it!:thumb:


----------

